# Vista Reboot Loop



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got back on from my Vista computer going in a loop reboot. I was checking my email, then the computer started to shut down all of the sudden. Instead of shutting down fully, it rebooted and would start to load the desktop. It would get to loading the gadgets on the sidebar and then close down to reboot again. I checked System Configuration (msconfig) and found a Startup Item listed as:

risky - C:Users\*****\AppData\Roaming\84372872az.exe HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

I disabled it through the msconfig startup menu and rebooted and everything loaded fine, for now. Question: Isn't this a registry item? And can it be fixed? And how?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

No, it's a file in a folder that usually has NOTHING needing to start up from there. In other words, to me, that immediately shouts 'risk.'

I'd delete it. For sure.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I deleted it from Startup using CCleaner, but Malwarebytes is still picking up a numeric.exe file after a Full Scan, which I also just deleted. Also getting some Sun Java possibles from MWB, but I'm wondering if that isn't the webcam running. I'll try it again without the webcam running in the background. I just started using Yawcam a few days ago when we had to make a trip out of town and I'm wondering if there isn't some vulnerability there.


----------

